# Gas powered lights



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Doing a remodel on an old house was asked to remove these throughout the house. I've never seen them thought it was kinda cool.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Do they work?


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

All the gas lines are not live. They just pulled the evacuation on the area from the king fire.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Pacificpipes said:


> All the gas lines are not live.* They just pulled the evacuation on the area from the king fire.*














King fire? I haven't been watching the evening news lately, are there wild fires in your area?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

One on my houses has old gas lines abandoned in the walls for lights, they are all dead... I see a few every year around here...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I went to a Dr.'s house to look at some gas lamps around his pool. The gas line was capped to the gas lanterns. I called the propane company {he had a buried propane tank in the lawn} and they said there was a leak and they condemned the gas lanterns around his pool and capped the line. 

I told him I won't touch it unless everything gets replace. He wanted the lanterns working for an upcoming pool party. I had to tell the doc 'NO soup for you!'


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

There is huge fires all over california. This one is still going and has claimed about 96000 acres


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Pacificpipes said:


> Doing a remodel on an old house was asked to remove these throughout the house. I've never seen them thought it was kinda cool.


Amish have them in their houses all around here


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I have three of them up at the cabin.. use them daily.. propane line feeding them..


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

sparky said:


> Amish have them in their houses all around here


 Wait a second. You mean to tell me the Amish don't use those fancy plug in fireplaces they make on tv.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The house in Chicago that I grew up in had live gas cocks on the wall for lamps. The lamps were missing and I was told from a young age to never open the gas cocks.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Pacificpipes said:


> Wait a second. You mean to tell me the Amish don't use those fancy plug in fireplaces they make on tv.


the amish cabinet guy had a battery powered makita compound slide miter box. they can charge the batteries with power though:blink: his cabinet shop is powered by hydraulic:blink:


----------

